# Trapping Coyote, Need some help from the experts



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey everybody i need some help trapping coyote i have the traps and the scent, but i need to know what kind of areas to set in and what kind of set to use,(dirt hold, scent post,ect.) Thanks

:beer: :lol: :beer:

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## mestrelec (Apr 28, 2009)

I would try the dirt hole set i have got about 20 yotes out of it. And use some lure on a rock


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

I like a dirt hole set, or a projection set which is a variation of a flat set.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

TG,

You asked what kind of areas to set in.

First find the sign, scat, prints, animals. Then once you've found sign set on it. Places to look would be edges of farm land, where one crop meets another, two track roads, water holes, pastures, fence lines, points of land, crp or creeks and rivers.

Then just let the spot set itself. If it looks like a good spot for a flat set, make a flat set. The other key thing that I can tell you is don't just put one trap in the ground at each place you find sign. Put in two different sets 30 feet apart or so, with two different presentations and use different lures, or scents at each. They may shy away from one smell to be lured into another.

Good luck,
xdeano


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a set that produced over 50 yotes this past season in 2 months with only 9 sets.Most properties in the midwest has farm ponds.The dam on most ponds is elevated higher than the ground around it.Coyotes love to walk elevated areas to have a better look at things.I usually will make at least 2 sets because doubles are common. I make what I call skull sets. Its just a flat set using a cow skull. I make the set where the yote will work it from down wind. I place the cow skull upside down exposing the brain cavity.I place a small amount of lure in the brain hole. You don't need much lure because the skull itself has great eye appeal.You can even catch them without lure.Face the back of the skull down wind.I bed my trap around 12" from the skull. Bed the trap rock solid by packing the jaws in tight.You want it like it's in concrete.I use no guiding and blend it in as if it looks like nothing has happened.I'll make another set just like it maybe 20yrds away buy with a different lure.A shot of urine really adds to the set as well.After a catch I just remake in the same location.No lure is needed on the remake IMO. The set reaks of coyote already.This is no doubt the most deadly set I have ever used on trap shy yotes.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Double[/img]http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/userpix/25399_yotedouble2_3.jpg























http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/userpix/25399_yote_lake_dam_2.jpg


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Double


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont know how much this will help but I'll do my best.

Location, of course, plays a huge role. Coyotes are always hunting and always traveling with their nose down. Like KSCATMAN said they like to travel the high road to see things and be able to have a vantage point. Here's a few locations that I have traps at (circled) and you can kinda get the idea maybe what to look for.

This one produced 4 yotes









Coyote will always make a poke around rivers and streams for mice and such:









Another good area is where draws come together, coyotes love to push draws for rabbits:









A couple other locations:



























Here is a levy that had coyotes constantly running it... produced quite a few here:


















As for the sets, you can use many different ones. KSCATMAN has a really good idea and no doubt that works really well! I usually use a flat set or a dirt hole set. Here is a simple dirts hole step by step:
Staked









Bedded:









Covered:









Blended:









Here are a few more:




































You can see where I lost a trap at this location in the background... Note to self, USE GOOD STAKES!  









Coyote trapping is all trial and error by certain region. No coyotes act the exact same. Don't stick to one method, try a lot of different methods and see which one works best for you. Many guys have their secret tricks on catching different animals and if you don't get out there and try them, you'll never know if they work! Hope this helped a little and got your thoughts going! :beer:


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Deffinitly don't get in a rut of using only one set unless it is producing well.You will have to switch things up a bit to catch some that catch on to you.You will have some that will seem impossible to catch.Don't spend too much time screwing with them.Move on and hit some new ground.
A real good lure I use on a regular basis is Cavin's "Gusto".Its a real good skunky lure.It is my go to lure for yotes.


----------

